# Autoglym High Performance Tyre Gel



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

https://www.autoglym.com/high-performance-tyre-gel

Anyone tried it yet? Just about to run out of Gtechniq T1 and this is an option to replace it.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394472


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I bought it based on pitssy's review and i have in on a week in irish dry weather(shock,horror, dismay) and its holding up as well as any others ive ever tried which is most of the ones from supporters on here
regards
todds


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Holds up well in iffy weather too, good product


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

£8.50 at Halfords with the trade card so I've taken a punt on it...


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Metblackrat said:


> £8.50 at Halfords with the trade card so I've taken a punt on it...��


Was only £7.99 when I bought it without a trade card lol. 
Anyhow, tried this on a dozen cars so far and more than happy with it. Will definitely be buying more :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I got it when it first appeared and it is both durable and natural looking. A great product.

Only downside is the standard Autoglym bottle and cap, which becomes difficult to hold when its slippery from the runny tyre gel that can easily overspill when you are using it.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I bought a bottle when it came out and find it a decent product that holds up pretty good

But as above the bottle can get slippy and covered in product due to the flip top cap


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> I got it when it first appeared and it is both durable and natural looking. A great product.
> 
> Only downside is the standard Autoglym bottle and cap, which becomes difficult to hold when its slippery from the runny tyre gel that can easily overspill when you are using it.


It's a brilliant product, but I find the bottle very slippery too. I wipe it down with APC after I use it though.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tried most of tyre gels etc found them no good at all they claim to do this and that and never hold up


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hows it compare yo meg endurance?similar product?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

mr.t said:


> Hows it compare yo meg endurance?similar product?


Pretty much yep. Also extremely similiar to autosmart highstyle which actually stays longer than 2 weeks


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought some a couple of weeks ago.
Seems very similar to Megs Endurance, I suppose if you like on you will like the other.

I applied one coat to APC'd tyres, and once dried, wiped them with a MF the following morning to remove a bit of the shine.

The product creates a little bit of sling where you may get a bit in the grooves near to the edge of the tread, but nothing much to worry about.
Its holding up well on both cars, and you can tell its got something there when you wash the car again.

I've moved from PowerMaxed Tyre & Trim dressing, which I quite liked for the finish and ease of application (the milky fluid dressing). Although that wasn't super durable.

I've also just bought some PowerMaxed Tyre dressing from ECP which was sent by mistake, which is more a semi-gel consistency. Will see how this fairs.
Would have preferred the thin milky one.

The Autoglym is pretty good for the time being.
And before the powermaxed I was using Megs Endurance and then Gtechniq T1.


----------



## Sun_King (May 2, 2016)

This is the "best" trye dressing I have used to date. Well worth a punt and a superb product from Autoglym!


----------

